
YUP-PHONE – phone number validation for yup - abhisekp
https://www.npmjs.com/package/yup-phone
======
abhisekp
Origin:- I was working on a frontend project using ReactJS. And I found this
awesome library _Formik_ which can be used for form validation with ease! It
has various default validators but it's not good for advance form validations.
But to the surprise the validator schema can also be written using yup
validator library. It comes with batteries included, many types of validators.
What was lacking was a reliable phone validator. This is the origin of `yup-
phone` extension to `yup` validator. Enjoy!

------
abhisekp
Adds a phone number validation check to yup validator using google-
libphonenumber which gives accurate validation checks.

